# post germenation question



## tallslim (Feb 2, 2005)

I was wondering how long does it take for the plant to grow through the soil once it is planted.  The reason I ask is because they've been in there for three days and I havn't seen any growth yet.


----------



## Ad1 (Feb 2, 2005)

It can take anything from 1 day to 2 weeks, i've found if you start them on a soggy paper towel and then transfer them after the tap root has sprouted then it normally happens faster


----------



## Diseased Strain (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont like the paper towel way. I have riped roots apart before trying to get them unstuck from the paper. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 9, 2005)

I just germ them in a glass of water. 2 to 3 days you have a tap root to plant.


----------



## sagerunner (Feb 14, 2005)

if the soil stays moist and at a constant temp 70 or above you should sprouts well within a weeks time.keep the light close about 2 to 3 inches, maybe try a heating pad under them.----keep them moist----


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

What you need is a good humidome with a heating mat.  You'll get a better turnaround with one garanteed!!


----------



## NotSoTwiggy (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a hard time getting my to pop up in the beginning. Then I took an old heating pad and wrapped it up in a few plastic bags and set it on high (at first) and put my seed tray on top of it, after the seeds were planted. Once the soil got warm, like a day or so, I turned the heating pad down to medium/low. They seemed to sprout a lot faster than my first attempt, which was no warmth under the seed tray. My basement is very cold (during the months I start them inside), so this really helped them to germinate.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 23, 2010)

three days is nothing to worry about. gentle warmth should have them above ground in two or three days more.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

NotsoTwiggy.....this post is from 2005...lol....5 yrs old, I'd be willing to bet that the original poster of the question has found out several times how long it takes in those 5 yrs....lol..did you have to blow the cobwebs off this before you could read it?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah be nice to the newcomer .... these old post pop up all the time at the bottom of a thread under some such heading like - related posts.... It's easy not to notice when you are new and every thread is new to you. 
Good info is timeless.
xox
OHC


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

I was being nice.....at least I intended to be..????  Just letting them know it was old...I have caught myself responding to old posts to that get dragged up.  Hey Notso...sorry if I came across as rude...it was not my intention.


----------

